# What do the different cube types mean (a, b, c, d)?



## cryptyk (May 28, 2008)

I want to buy a diy cube on cube4you and some stickers from cubesmith. I'm wondering what the cube types mean on cube4you, though.
Oh, and what does OH stand for? When you guys say your OH cube is a white type a DIY, for example...

thanks,
c


----------



## llamapuzzle (May 28, 2008)

OH means one-handed. So if they say that their withe type DIY is there OH cube, they do all their one-handed solves on it.
Now, anyone more experienced than me may correct me on the DIY ratings, as I'm not sure where D is ranked:

A: A is usually considered the best type of DIY. They turn very smoothly and are usually not prone to lockups.

C: C's, not B's, are the second best. They turn better than a storebought, but not quite as good as a type A.

B:B's are usually considered the worst. They turn about the same as a normal storebought rubiks cube (without lube) and usually aren't what serious speedcubers would buy.

If anyone finds anything wrong with what I said, please correct me, and I would also be interested on where type D's rank.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 28, 2008)

In my opinion D type is even better then the A's. D's are pretty new, so many people are still trying them out. but there faster then A, don't pop, but can have a but more lockups.


----------



## cryptyk (May 28, 2008)

So do the designations a-d have something to do with the core mechanism? Or the cubies or something? The materials used?

I just ordered a white a cube on cube4you and some stickers from cubesmith. I was getting sick of buying a cube from toys R us every month (the stickers always fall off) and had no idea there were better quality cubes out there! Glad I found you guys.


----------



## fanwuq (May 29, 2008)

I have A, never tried D. A is awesome. It pops for beginners, but now I solve with almost no pops (screws set very loose.) I think my black and white feels different. If all black and white are like mine, I'd recommend white for OH, it's softer. Black is faster (choppier LL alg execution for me.)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 29, 2008)

I have a D, GET A TYPE D!!! IMO they are better than A's. But you will need to change the core to a type A core (Trust me, the ones that they have suck) thaey don't go tight eneough for my feel, mines almost as my store bought (just a little looser to cut corners). Also Fanwuq (this is gonna seem random) but I've been having a comp with you under your nose an finally I am ahead, with my new TYPE D CUBE I managed to get a 15.97 and an avg. of 5 with a time of 22.55. You can see it herehttp://www.cubemania.org/users/70


----------



## Harry (May 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, I think type a pop up more than d..... but, since a lot of people have a type a, I bought one. If you lubed it, I think it is good for OH and speedcubing.


----------



## Guoguodi (May 29, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I have a D, GET A TYPE D!!! IMO they are better than A's. http://www.cubemania.org/users/70



Type D all the way, preach it brother! We shouldn't even be mentioning Type B's and C's in this discussion; the inclusion of those second-rates is borderline ridiculous. They simply don't compare to A and D. Ideally, get an A and a D, one of each, and you can't go wrong!

FYI, the (A,B,C,D) designation is just arbitrary. It's what the owner of cube4you calls each of the four manufacturers who supply him with cubes. So that means he has at least four different suppliers for 3x3 cubes. 

On a tangential note, Type D cubes have been reported to be very similar to cubes widely sold in the Philippines (previously they called it the "Unknown DIY"); it also resembles the Joy Cube sold in S. Korea.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 29, 2008)

Guoguodi said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > I have a D, GET A TYPE D!!! IMO they are better than A's. http://www.cubemania.org/users/70
> ...




Dian Sheng cubes at phiippines


----------



## fanwuq (May 29, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I have a D, GET A TYPE D!!! IMO they are better than A's. But you will need to change the core to a type A core (Trust me, the ones that they have suck) thaey don't go tight eneough for my feel, mines almost as my store bought (just a little looser to cut corners). Also Fanwuq (this is gonna seem random) but I've been having a comp with you under your nose an finally I am ahead, with my new TYPE D CUBE I managed to get a 15.97 and an avg. of 5 with a time of 22.55. You can see it herehttp://www.cubemania.org/users/70



15.97 single? is that lucky? I can't turn fast enough for that on a normal solve. 
I did get several 22 or so averages, but everytime, I end up accidentally clicking backspace and everything is deleted.
My cube is also not as good as a few days ago. The silicone I applied at DC open is wearing off. I've none myself. So now I'm using pretty much an unlubed cube. It locks up a bit more than when it was lubed.
I will get lube and get faster. I'm still faster at OH, (not on cubemania, but Jnet at home, I've gotten solves in the 30's) I'll try to get a sub-45 average OH today on cubemania.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > I have a D, GET A TYPE D!!! IMO they are better than A's. But you will need to change the core to a type A core (Trust me, the ones that they have suck) thaey don't go tight eneough for my feel, mines almost as my store bought (just a little looser to cut corners). Also Fanwuq (this is gonna seem random) but I've been having a comp with you under your nose an finally I am ahead, with my new TYPE D CUBE I managed to get a 15.97 and an avg. of 5 with a time of 22.55. You can see it herehttp://www.cubemania.org/users/70
> ...



OH is where you beat me, my best is 1.0x.xx and yes, OLL skip


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2008)

I'm so angry.
I got a few bad (better than 55 from before) 45-47 averages on Cubemania, but it get accidentally get deleted when I tried to press the spacebar. Stupid back button. (I think i kept on hitting Alt + something, which is equivilent to back button.)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 31, 2008)

cryptyk said:


> So do the designations a-d have something to do with the core mechanism? Or the cubies or something? The materials used?
> 
> I just ordered a white a cube on cube4you and some stickers from cubesmith. I was getting sick of buying a cube from toys R us every month (the stickers always fall off) and had no idea there were better quality cubes out there! Glad I found you guys.



Just get some new stickers or tiles from cubesmith for the cubes you got at toys r' us. I love store bought cubes. Not only are they ultra-sturdy, they cut corners very efficiently. They just have to be broken in for a couple weeks. I currently use a store bought and have beaten many PBs with it.


----------



## Sean Adamson (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going 2 get a type D cube but before I do I want 2 know what a type F cube is like.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 10, 2008)

ive never tried a B or C but i have both A and D, in my opinion- D is way better than A

but like Luke said, change the core from a D core to an A core. it make a difference!!!
oh and when you first get it, it wont turn really well(at least thats what happened to mine) but play with it for a couple days, then lube it. you could see the difference!!!!


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 10, 2008)

*sigh*
Get a bunch and decide what feels better to *YOU*


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2008)

cryptyk said:


> I was getting sick of buying a cube from toys R us every month (the stickers always fall off)



You buy a new cube every month just because the stickers fall off? Cubesmith stickers are a much cheaper alternative to that practice.

Don't knock store-bought cubes. Some of them are really good. You just have to be lucky.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 12, 2008)

heeeheee... luck only plays a small factor in getting a godly storebought for me. ask forum member blah, he would know.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have many friends in school with store bought cubes, some of those cubes are as fast and smooth as my rubik's japanese speedcubing set =.=" but although it's fast and smooth, the pop rate is like ...mad, but thats for me when I use his cube, my friend could handle it very well.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 13, 2008)

I heard some people use Type D cubies with a type A core.


----------



## shadowclad002 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha! Go pinoy cubers! There must be thousands of type D cubes on our streets! and very cheap(they sell for about two dollars where i am. I just bought 3 last week.). HMM, i live in cubing wonderland.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 15, 2009)

Most of the time when you buy a cube it probably wont feel amazing straight away but after a week or two you will be totally used to it?

I have had a store-bought cube for about a year and it turns as fast as I can turn it, only problem is it pops.. I'm going to try stretch the springs.

Each person probably likes a slightly different type-feel of cube, so experiment with a few (if your friends cube or anything like that) and then choose, or alternatively, but a type a and type d as that seems to be most popular.. I have ordered a CSS from PUZL.co.uk and that has raving reviews from everyone that has them, but they are rather pricey compared to cube4you, etc. 

Good luck..


----------



## panyan (Jan 15, 2009)

shadowclad002 said:


> hahaha! Go pinoy cubers! There must be thousands of type D cubes on our streets! and very cheap(they sell for about two dollars where i am. I just bought 3 last week.). HMM, i live in cubing wonderland.



where are you? i want to go to wonderland!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2009)

How exactly is a type D cube packaging like? Who knows maybe it's sold here in Malaysia..

and i wonder why such an old thread was bumped up =.=


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 15, 2009)

panyan said:


> shadowclad002 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha! Go pinoy cubers! There must be thousands of type D cubes on our streets! and very cheap(they sell for about two dollars where i am. I just bought 3 last week.). HMM, i live in cubing wonderland.
> ...


The Philippines.



amostay2004 said:


> How exactly is a type D cube packaging like?


Type Ds are in a packaging that says "Magic Brains Cube"


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 15, 2009)

OH is one handed (already answered) and if you are looking for a good OH cube I reccomend the new type a from 9spuzzles and the oldest and loosest core+centre cubies you can find. I use an ancient storebought core+centre cubies.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

Type C FTW!!!!! Really it's just preference. You just have to figure out what cube works best for you. Type Cs are awesome and you should totally try them!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 16, 2009)

basicly, type C and A has the best quality and performance

type D has a moderate performance, but it's the cheapest

ttype c is thinner and more 'crisp', it's the most similar to the rubik's diy
A is thicker but smoother.

type b are just craps, but their springs are very similar to studio cubes(tough..)


screws(the order is a, b, c, and d):


----------



## panyan (Jan 17, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> screws(the order is a, b, c, and d):



thats interesting


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 20, 2009)

which screw is better?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> which screw is better?



a is the best, d is the worst


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2009)

springs comparison (偽日=japanese speedcubing kit)

B has the best spring, D is the worst






cubies

(官方=rubik's 國甲=a 國丙=c 38=clown cube/DS/ type E)


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> springs comparison (偽日=japanese speedcubing kit)
> 
> B has the best spring, D is the worst
> 
> ...



Oh wow... I haven't seen that acronym in ages! Go Taiwan!


----------

